# Hanging Ceramic ES fitting



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello all,

I am trying to work out how to install a pre-wired kit for the heating/lighting in one of my enclosures. Basically, I have made a white malmine box and I was originally going to go with a heatcord but have since changed my mind and think that I will install a basking light. 

I was wondering if any members have used the below fitting? I am curious if there are any pictures of how you installed it.



Thanks

William


----------

